# PAINT JOB AND BODY WORK



## luis_507 (Apr 23, 2005)

i hit a deer and my fender got bend and so did my door. i used bondo to fixed both dents and filled them in and sanded. now i was wondering, what kind of primer and paint do you recomed to make the paint look original. is there any spray can paint recomended?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

if youre looking for anything even REMOTELY factory looking stay away from spray can painy


----------



## luis_507 (Apr 23, 2005)

*?*

then what do you recomend?


----------



## luis_507 (Apr 23, 2005)

luis_507 said:


> then what do you recomend?


paint i mean?


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Professional... Or rent an air sprayer that the pros use and try to do it yourself... Even a bad job with that will look better than can paint.


----------



## luis_507 (Apr 23, 2005)

jeff9nissan said:


> Professional... Or rent an air sprayer that the pros use and try to do it yourself... Even a bad job with that will look better than can paint.


when i rent an air sprayer what paint should i use


----------



## octane (Aug 14, 2003)

*Spray painting = possible*

Depending on the size of the repair, you CAN do a good job with a spray can, although it takes some time, effort, and know-how. The first step is to get some factory matching paint from Duplicolor or Plastikote.  It comes in 5-10oz cans. Most auto body stores will have it. You'll also need assorted sandpaper, a sanding block, a tack rag, an enclosed, well-ventilated place to paint, and polish and wax. I won't get into all the steps here, but it can be done if you're on a budget and have some time on your hands. 

If you're thinking about renting a spray booth, you might just be better off paying a pro to do it. Maaco can do a solid, one-stage color for a few hundred bucks. People have had mixed results with them though, it seems, so fair warning. For a really good-looking paint job (show quality), it can be 3k and up.


----------

